# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  أن للزهـراء شأناً.. مبروك المولد (sms

## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*
*صبااح الورد ..مساء معطر بذكر النبي وآله* 

*أزف آسمى ايات التهاني والتبريكات لمقام مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان الامام المهدي المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف والى علماءنا الاعلام ومراجعنا العظام والى منتسبي الشبكة بمولد الصديقة الميمونة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*أبارك لكم المولد الطاهر وجعله الله مولد خير ورحمة علينا وعليكم والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ..وآيامكم سعيدهـــــــــ ،،* 
 
*أضوت الليلة لأرض وسماها
بمولد فاطمة الزهراء بنت طه
ولجنان يسطع ضياها مبارك
*


*يا جنة الخلد ابشري
وجددي الدرري
ولدت الزهراء
وسالت ماء الكوثر
مبروك المولد
*

*لك وردة جورية
بماء الورد مروية
مكتوب عليها
تهنئة بمولد سيدة
نساء البشر
*

*بالعود و البخور
برشات العطور
وبآيات السرور
نبارك لكم مولد
الزهراء البتول عليها السلام*


*زهراء يا أم أبيها
ويا فرحة كل مواليها
بمولدك رياحين الود نهديها*


*اهدي لك أحلى رسالة
بالبخور معطره
وبماي الورد مقطره
بمولد البتول الطاهرة*


*بنور فاطمة
وحقيقة أبيها
ومقام بعلها
وحب بنيها
إقض يا رب
حوائج قارئيها*


*يا طيور الحب زوريهم
وعلى الجبين بوسيهم
وبمولد البتول هنيهم*


*قبل ما تنطبع بوسات المولد
حببت أكون أول إنسان يطبع
على خدك البوسة وأقول مبارك
عليك مولد الزهراء عليها السلام*

*متباركين بمولد أم أبيها**
**فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وأشرفهم
أن للزهراء شأناً
ولها القرآن يشهد
فهي جزء لأبيها
وهي أمً لمحمد
حبها في الحشر فوز للذي والى ووحد
صلوات على محمد وآل محمد
متـــــــتباركــــ ـــين*


*اللهم بحق فاطمة الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها
أن تبارك لنا ولجميع محبي فاطمة الزهراء وأهل بيت النبوة
في مولد الصديقة الشهيدة البتول*



*بكل عطر الزهور
وبكل صوت الطيور
وبكل أحساس العالم
نبارك لكم ميلاد الزهراء*



*ليلة تجمع القلوب
ونورها سر الوجود
وذكرها يمحو الذنوب
مبارك ها الليله
*



*بنسيم الرحمة
وعبير المغفرة
وقبل الزحمة
أقول كل عام وأنت بخير
*

*أحب أسابق الأنفاس
وأقول قبل الناس
بصادق الإحساس
مبروك عليك ها لليله* 


* 

* 
*وكل عام وانتم بآلف خير* 
*لكم باقة من الآزهار المحمدية*
*لاتنسوني من فيض دعائكم في الليلة المباركة*
*شــــــــــــــــــــذى ..*

----------

ليلاس (06-03-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (06-05-2010), 

رنيم الحب (06-05-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (06-04-2010), 

عبدالله خليف (06-04-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*متبآركة بآلمولد حبيبتي ..*

*إن ششآء الله تكون لليلة مبآركة لك .. و إلى كل المؤمنين و المؤمنآت أجمعين ..*

*تسلمين يــــــ الغآلية ع المسجآت الرووعهـ ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..*

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-13-2010)

----------


## همسة ألم

*مبآإآإركهـ عليكـ وعلينا وعلى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
يعطيكـ الله الف عااافيه 
موفقه*

----------


## عنيده

متباركه خيتو بالمولد ..

الله يرزقنا وياج شفاعتها في يوم القيامه ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## فرح

كل عاااام والجميييع بخير
بولادة البتول الطاهره ام ابيـــ فاطمه ــها
شذااااوي
يعطيك العااافيه 
وينعااااد عليكم بالحب والسعاااده

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

وكل عام وانتي بخير..

مشكوره .. ورسائل جميلة ..

كل المودة

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-13-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

صباحكم أنشودة فرح...


*أن للزهراء شأناً*
* ولها القرآن يشهد*
* فهي جزء لأبيها*
* وهي أمً لمحمد*
* حبها في الحشر فوز للذي والى ووحد*
* صلوات على محمد وآل محمد*
* متـــــــتباركــــ ـــين*



مُباركٌ للنبي والآل...
مُبارك لكم ياشيعة ...

وأسعد الله أيامكم والليالي بفاطمة ..

غاليتي شذى ...
طيب الله أنفاسكِ..
وطابت لحرفكِ أنفاس لهذا المحتوى المتطهر بطيب فاطمة صلوات الله عليها...


دعائي يملأ الخافقين لأجلكم..
موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل
ودمتِ بعناية فاطمة..

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-13-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *متبآركة بآلمولد حبيبتي ..*
> 
> *إن ششآء الله تكون لليلة مبآركة لك .. و إلى كل المؤمنين و المؤمنآت أجمعين ..*
> 
> *تسلمين يــــــ الغآلية ع المسجآت الرووعهـ ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..*



 

* الله يباركِ في حياتش ليلاس*
*كل عام وانتي بالف خير*
*وتسلمي ع الطله الحلووة*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مبآإآإركهـ عليكـ وعلينا وعلى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
> يعطيكـ الله الف عااافيه 
> موفقه*



 
* الله يباركِ في عمرش همووس*
*كل عام وانتي بخير*
*شكرا لمروركِ اللطيف*
*دمتي بخير..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> متباركه خيتو بالمولد .. 
> الله يرزقنا وياج شفاعتها في يوم القيامه .. 
> 
> موفقه لكل خير ..



* ربي يباركِ بحيااتش عنووده*
*ياارب .. الله يسمع منكِ..ويرزقنا الشفاعة الفاطمية*
*تسلمييين ع التوااجد الجميل*
*دمتي بسلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> كل عاااام والجميييع بخير
> 
> بولادة البتول الطاهره ام ابيـــ فاطمه ــها
> شذااااوي
> يعطيك العااافيه 
> 
> وينعااااد عليكم بالحب والسعاااده



*كل عام وانتي بالف خير*
*فرووح*
*تسلمي ع تواجدكِ الحلوو*
*وربي يديم علينا وعليكِ السعاده*
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> وكل عام وانتي بخير..
> 
> مشكوره .. ورسائل جميلة ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*ربي يعافيك من كل شر*
*شبووك*
*كل عام وانت بألف خير*
*والاجمل هو حضورك بصفحتي*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> 
> صباحكم أنشودة فرح... 
> 
> *أن للزهراء شأناً*
> *ولها القرآن يشهد*
> *فهي جزء لأبيها*
> *وهي أمً لمحمد*
> *حبها في الحشر فوز للذي والى ووحد*
> ...



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
*كل عام وانتي بالف خير دموعه*
*ومباركِ لكِ الايام والليالي بحق الال عليهم السلام*
*شكراً لجمال التواجد هنآ*
*ماانحرم توآصلكِ يارب*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

